# Sepulga River Flatheads



## CatCrusher

Well went by roach's house this morning and cleaned off his catalpa tree then eased on down the road to the sepulga river. No talk whatsoever about flatheads in there but it connects to the conecuh so it's a no brainer. Anyway managed these 3 little one's and a couple channels. Got to go back up the road in a few days he had one more tree with little worms and I found three more loaded with worms that will be ready in a few days. Two flatheads caught on stumpknockers and 2 channels and 1 flathead on catalpa worms. Anyway off to the tombigbee.


----------



## tips n tails

Nice flatheads. Was this day time fishing? How big were those stumpknockers you were using? Hand size?


----------



## CatCrusher

tips n tails said:


> Nice flatheads. Was this day time fishing? How big were those stumpknockers you were using? Hand size?


It was today before lunch. Stumpknockers were about 3 inches long. That water is some of the clearest you will ever see. Found a few dark holes that I'm gonna hit later.


----------



## tips n tails

Very good, I noticed the middle one is alot more darker in color, is that from spawn? 

Also have you fished the escambia over by Brewton any? Pretty shallow up there during summer or was last summer but figured they would be up there.


----------



## bamaman08

What part of the Sepulga are you on? I am on a lease that borders up to it near hwy 84.


----------



## CatCrusher

They all have different colors at times. I think some of it has do with blending in. I will say the other 2 were darker until that ice bath.


----------



## skiff89_jr

tips n tails said:


> Nice flatheads. Was this day time fishing? How big were those stumpknockers you were using? Hand size?


I've got small hands for a guy, but i haven't seen too many hand size stumpknockers.


----------



## CatCrusher

Just for your info, the 2 biggest were full of eggs. And Bamaman I was closer to where it joins the conecuh, but I am gonna try it off of 84, I looked at it the other week there.


----------



## bowfisher91

All these flathead reports are giving me withdrawals.... I'm ready to do battle!!!

Great report, I'll be out with LITL for my first Apalachicola trip.


----------



## skiff89_jr

bowfisher91 said:


> All these flathead reports are giving me withdrawals.... I'm ready to do battle!!!
> 
> Great report, I'll be out with LITL for my first Apalachicola trip.


I hope they are on fire for ya'll. You won't regret a trip to the apalachicola :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter

I like'em


----------



## tips n tails

skiff89_jr said:


> I've got small hands for a guy, but i haven't seen too many hand size stumpknockers.


Heres one I caught last year


----------



## skiff89_jr

tips n tails said:


> Heres one I caught last year


That pic looks like a warmouth?!


----------



## -WiRtH-

That is a goggle eye aka warmouth. Not the same type of fish I have always called a stump knocker. The stumpknocker I know of is a smaller bream. I think it is called a spotted sunfish. Correct me if I'm wrong guys.


----------



## skiff89_jr

A stump knocker is a bream that doesn't normally get over about 3 or 4 inches. They tend to have a purpleish tint to them and they are generally really fat and heathly little boogers.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Here's a pic of a stumpknocker. Technically it's called a spotted sunfish. The florida state record is 0.83lbs.


----------



## tips n tails

Really? I was going by Wikipedia. They have war mouth , stump knocker, google eye, red eye bream all being the same thing.


----------



## tips n tails

skiff89_jr said:


> A stump knocker is a bream that doesn't normally get over about 3 or 4 inches. They tend to have a purpleish tint to them and they are generally really fat and heathly little boogers.


Would this be a stumpknocker? Has a purplish tint to it?


----------



## tips n tails

Comparing your fish to mine I see yours has a more rounded tail than mine.I dont think Ive caught a stumpknocker before than.


----------



## skiff89_jr

That looks like a bluegill. The best way to describe a warmouth is a fish with a breams body and a bass's mouth. It's a bream that thinks it's a bass in my opinion. They make great flathead bait too. They stay alive longer than any other species of bream. Wikipedia is very misleading...learned from experience lol


----------



## -WiRtH-

tips n tails said:


> Would this be a stumpknocker? Has a purplish tint to it?


That there is a bluegill


----------



## -WiRtH-

I only ever caught one stumpknocker that was handsize. It was in a creek in baker and it was delicious


----------



## tips n tails

-WiRtH- said:


> I only ever caught one stumpknocker that was handsize. It was in a creek in baker and it was delicious


LOL. I bet it was. Well damn I stand corrected, thats a new one on me, cant believe I havnt ran across one before. 

I agree on Wiki Skiff, cant believe theyd lump sum every pan fish in as a spotted sun fish. I wonder if they can cross breed then producing a hyrid?


----------



## skiff89_jr

In my book there are 7 different species of bream

1. Bluegill
2. Warmouth
3. Stumpknocker (spotted sunfish)
4. Shellcracker (redear sunfish)
5. Redbreast 
6. River bream (plain ol bream that doesn't have much color)
7. I call it a chincky pin? Not sure what the correct name is, but here is a pic of one. They have blue specks on them.


----------



## tips n tails

Are shellcracker aka chinkapen fish? Ive caught some small little sun fish that has little tiny spots all over there body before, def not a bream. 

Bluegill are more blue colored, then ol river bream are the ones that have a orangish belly?


----------



## skiff89_jr

tips n tails said:


> Are shellcracker aka chinkapen fish? Ive caught some small little sun fish that has little tiny spots all over there body before, def not a bream.
> 
> Bluegill are more blue colored, then ol river bream are the ones that have a orangish belly?


No shellcracker's aren't chinkypens. Shellcrackers are usually bigger and have a redspott on there "ear." Bluegill can sometimes not have that much color, but are usually identified by being deep blue and almost black. The ones you are talking about have an orangish belly are redbreast.


----------



## tips n tails

Bream are the ones with orange bellys and black ear spts, but then theres the smaller fish lighter in color with no black ear spots


----------



## tips n tails

skiff89_jr said:


> In my book there are 7 different species of bream
> 
> 1. Bluegill
> 2. Warmouth
> 3. Stumpknocker (spotted sunfish)
> 4. Shellcracker (redear sunfish)
> 5. Redbreast
> 6. River bream (plain ol bream that doesn't have much color)
> 7. I call it a chincky pin? Not sure what the correct name is, but here is a pic of one. They have blue specks on them.


Ya thats it! Spiny little buggers.


----------



## -WiRtH-

What about green bream? They are small like stumpknockers and stay mainly in the creeks like them, but you can catch them in the river too. They don't get big but they are pretty little suckers


----------



## CatCrusher

skiff89_jr said:


> In my book there are 7 different species of bream
> 
> 1. Bluegill
> 2. Warmouth
> 3. Stumpknocker (spotted sunfish)
> 4. Shellcracker (redear sunfish)
> 5. Redbreast
> 6. River bream (plain ol bream that doesn't have much color)
> 7. I call it a chincky pin? Not sure what the correct name is, but here is a pic of one. They have blue specks on them.


The picture you had with this quote is what we call a redbelly. real common on the patsiliga and upper conecuh.


----------



## CatCrusher

-WiRtH- said:


> What about green bream? They are small like stumpknockers and stay mainly in the creeks like them, but you can catch them in the river too. They don't get big but they are pretty little suckers


This picture of the green bream looks more like a stumpknocker. Most real stumpknockers are only gonna get about 2 to 3 fingers big.


----------



## CatHunter

skiff89_jr said:


> In my book there are 7 different species of bream
> 
> 1. Bluegill
> 2. Warmouth
> 3. Stumpknocker (spotted sunfish)
> 4. Shellcracker (redear sunfish)
> 5. Redbreast
> 6. River bream (plain ol bream that doesn't have much color)
> 7. I call it a chincky pin? Not sure what the correct name is, but here is a pic of one. They have blue specks on them.


That there is a Female longear sunfish, The males are a bit more colorful and come in a variety of colors, depending on water conditions and time of year, they also get chunky as they turn into bulls 

like the ones in the picture I posted


----------



## jcoss15

Yea yellow river in milligan is over run with longears almost all you catch...bluegills are hard to come by these days. They make good flathead bait but I prefer a stumpknocker they last longer on a hook.


----------



## CatCrusher

jcoss15 said:


> Yea yellow river in milligan is over run with longears almost all you catch...bluegills are hard to come by these days. They make good flathead bait but I prefer a stumpknocker they last longer on a hook.


Your dead on! that's why I use stumpknockers. They really hold up well.


----------



## Land is the Limit

skiff89_jr said:


> In my book there are 7 different species of bream
> 
> 1. Bluegill
> 2. Warmouth
> 3. Stumpknocker (spotted sunfish)
> 4. Shellcracker (redear sunfish)
> 5. Redbreast
> 6. River bream (plain ol bream that doesn't have much color)
> 7. I call it a chincky pin? Not sure what the correct name is, but here is a pic of one. They have blue specks on them.


 Those "chincky pins" are what does work for us!!!!! we call em redears tho and called shellcrackers shellcrackers haha...o well


----------



## Land is the Limit

CatHunter said:


> That there is a Female longear sunfish, The males are a bit more colorful and come in a variety of colors, depending on water conditions and time of year, they also get chunky as they turn into bulls
> 
> like the ones in the picture I posted


AHA! thats what they are...longear sunfish! Thanks for clearing that up....we get those every trip


----------

